

It's Kind of Cheesy Being Green - sanderjd
https://medium.com/message/its-kind-of-cheesy-being-green-2c72cc9e5eda

======
zck
I wonder if this isn't so much for convincing people to switch to Apple so
much as giving people a greater attachment to Apple. I use an Android phone,
and I didn't even know that the iphone showed a difference between iMessage
messages and SMS messages. So the color doesn't have an effect on me.

However, if you have an iPhone and don't like the green bubbles, you become a
sort of brand ambassador -- you'll both have a greater chance of staying on
iPhone (because you associate the "green bubbles" of other phones with being
inferior, you won't want to get an inferior phone), and you'll also try to
convince your friends to get an iPhone.

------
stegosaurus
Does this actually exist outside of, well, the minds of children? I'm
genuinely interested, I've never heard of this before.

The images in the article seem to all be from immature young adults. Children
will find the most petty, ridiculous things to differentiate themselves with,
it's what they do.

e.g. 'gay' as a playground insult.

Also, what happens if a message is sent while data is disabled from an iPhone?
Does it go through as an SMS and appear in green to the iRecipient?

------
serve_yay
It's still surprising to me how shitty people are about this, and how people
hold this attitude almost with a sort of pride. It's not a joke either, people
actually give a shit about this. Incredible.

~~~
to3m
This article was quite eye-opening, I have to say. I will have to grill my
iPhone-owning friends about this... I wonder if they've noticed, or if it's
explicitly called out in the UI.

------
awkward
iMessage is an out and out embrace, extend, extinguish play not at all unlike
Microsoft of the 1990s. It exists alongside standardized text message formats,
and subverts the user's expectations of them by behaving differently in some
cases.

Two big items are that it's designed to add group texting features in a way
that makes non-iMessage clients not respond correctly (reply instead of reply
all, but only sometimes) making users of competing standards seem rude in
social situations. On top of that, it will lose your data if you unsubscribe
([http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-must-go-to-court-over-
disappe...](http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-must-go-to-court-over-disappearing-
imessage-fiasco-judge-says/))

------
dolant
An excellent filter! Anyone who cares about something this trivial isn't worth
my time.

